# Knee warmers, leg warmers, knickers or tights?



## lego2000 (Aug 15, 2008)

I just started to ride a road bike and already spent a lot of money for the bike/gears/jersey/shorts. 
I know I will eventually need all of these, but if I can get away with buying one or two of these for now, which one should I buy?
I ride to work at 5 AM and I am in So. California so it's around 60 when I ride. For me, it feels like 50 though 

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## sometimerider (Sep 21, 2007)

Of course the advantage with the warmers is that you can take them off when it heats up.

In SoCal, knee warmers might be all you need - assuming you avoid altitude.


----------



## Becky (Jun 15, 2004)

Start with knee warmers. Arm warmers are recommended too. That'll get you started, and give you lots of flexibility. Buy knicks and tights as money allows. I never did like leg warmers- if it's that cold, I just wear lightweight tights.

EDIT: Also, a wind-resistant vest is versatile and money well spent, IMO.


----------



## MerlinAma (Oct 11, 2005)

Becky said:


> Start with knee warmers. Arm warmers are recommended too. That'll get you started, and give you lots of flexibility. Buy knicks and tights as money allows. I never did like leg warmers- if it's that cold, I just wear lightweight tights.
> 
> EDIT: Also, a wind-resistant vest is versatile and money well spent, IMO.


I agree 100%.

As for the vest, I really like the ones that will unzip from the bottom also.

Check out Voler arm/knee warmers for price. I'm also a big fan of Defeet arm warmers as they seem to stay up better.


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 10, 2008)

Ibex wool cycling stuff is awesome and worth the extra cost because you don't have to wash it every time you get it a little sweaty.Wool also has a great temp. range, too.


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

lego2000 said:


> I just started to ride a road bike and already spent a lot of money for the bike/gears/jersey/shorts.
> I know I will eventually need all of these, but if I can get away with buying one or two of these for now, which one should I buy?
> I ride to work at 5 AM and I am in So. California so it's around 60 when I ride. For me, it feels like 50 though
> 
> Thanks in advance!!


60 and you want tights?

I live in FLA and the coldest dyas her that I ride are in the mid 40s to 50s. 

If I will not be staying out till it warms up, I use a Craft Zero baselayer or Under Armour Heat gear LS base layers. I use a Craft beannie and full PI gloves. Nice thick socks.

Under 70's I use a nice normal windstopper base layer with PI arm warmers. Then I can take them off and not heat up.

Neoprene botties only during the rainy season.

I also ONLY wear shorts. Never knee warmers, knickers, etc. My legs don't get that cold. I will wear tights when it's below 45 degrees which is so rare.

I only wore tights when I was a sprinter during track (running.)

I never wear long pants unless I have to like dressing up every once in a while when forced by function.


----------



## MerlinAma (Oct 11, 2005)

Andrea138 said:


> .........you don't have to wash it every time you get it a little sweaty.......


You don't HAVE to, but please tell me that you DO "wash it every time you get it a little sweaty".


----------



## MerlinAma (Oct 11, 2005)

DIRT BOY said:


> .............I also ONLY wear shorts. Never knee warmers, knickers, etc............


Tendonitus isn't your friend! :mad2: 

Cover your knees below 60 for sure, 65 if you are old like me.


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 10, 2008)

MerlinAma said:


> You don't HAVE to, but please tell me that you DO "wash it every time you get it a little sweaty".


Nope. When it's sweaty, wool smells a little like a wet sheep. Once it dries, no smell at all. Promise- I've had others smell unwashed stuff and noone can tell the difference. I wash it every other time I wear it or so.


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

MerlinAma said:


> Tendonitus isn't your friend! :mad2:
> 
> Cover your knees below 60 for sure, 65 if you are old like me.


Yep,
Arthritis in the left knee and tendonitus in the right knee. Still really don't need them yet. Then again I am 39. 

I guess as I get older I might. Now when it's humid and cold, then I feel it.


----------



## MerlinAma (Oct 11, 2005)

DIRT BOY said:


> Yep,
> Arthritis in the left knee and tendonitus in the right knee. Still really don't need them yet..........


'nuff said.


----------



## rockcaster (May 28, 2008)

How do you wear your unpaded tights? under cycling shorts or over? Just bought a pair for the coming cool days here in Vacouver BC. 

Rockcaster


----------



## Loraura (Jun 30, 2008)

It's been low 60's here in the mornings last week. A windbreaker vest (that vents in the back) is all I really need. I tried out arm and leg warmers, and they were great. I ended up taking off the arm warmers after 5 or 6 miles.

I love the fact that with warmers you can start out comfortable, and adjust for warming temps without taking up too much space to store the warmer stuff.


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

> How do you wear your unpaded tights? under cycling shorts or over? Just bought a pair for the coming cool days here in Vacouver BC.


Over. You're using the chamois/insert from your favorite bib/shorts.


----------



## lego2000 (Aug 15, 2008)

I used the arm/knee warmers this morning. Worked great for 6 miles of commute at 5:30 in the morning


----------

